# Ball Python and Hog nose



## Clarke.93 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Guys just interested in some of the Ball Pythons or hog nose that you absolutely love.
Why cant't we have these there amazing the government should just let us have them since there so cool! (I know there illegal so dont need to explain what they would do to environment and all that i already know)
But tell me what are some of your favourites that would love to have.
I've seen a hognose that looks like a coral snake i think its called, dont hold me to it though.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 5, 2011)

hognose





coral snake 

i dont see the resemblance


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Feb 5, 2011)

I think Ball Pythons should at least be made legal as long as they are desexed and micro chipped before having them imported and checked by a vet upon arrival, or something like that


----------



## Clarke.93 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes Bucky im talking about a morph sorry for not being clear.
i think they look amazing anyway. Also i mean morph ball python.
Yes Boa i totally agree on that with you 100%.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 5, 2011)

I will be happy when i can keep australian pythons in tasmania !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

